# Official Game Thread: Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / WCIU / ESPN



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

<center> *Bulls go to Capital* 








*VS*









*Chicago Bulls (44-33) (19-19 on road) @ Washington Wizards (42-35) (26-12 at home) 









MCI Center, Wednesday 13th, 2005
Chicago @ Washington 7:00pm CSN / WCIU / ESPN*

*<blink>STARTING LINEUPS</blink>*





































*Duke-6'1-DUHON <> Kansas-6'3-HINRICH <> Nebraska-6'7-PIATKOWSKI <> UTEP-6'9-DAVIS <> G'Town-6'9-HARRINGTON*

*VS* 





































*Arizona-6'3-ARENAS <> St.Louis-6'5-HUGHES <> Indiana-6'11-JEFFRIES <> UNC-6'9-JAMISON <> Syracuse-6'9-THOMAS*


*<blink>Key Bench Players</blink>*






























*Arkansas-6'1-PARGO <> UConn-6'2-GORDON <> Seton Hall-6'5-GRIFFIN <> Dominguez-7'1-CHANDLER*

*---*






























*Maryland-6'3-BLAKE <> Maryland-6'3-DIXON <> Tulsa-6'8-RUFFIN <>  Glynn Academy-6'11-BROWN*


*Season Series*







vs








88 vs 95
97 @ 90
1-1

*200pts for the one who predicts the score closest. +300pts Bonus for exact score (everytime exact score doesnt get predicted jackpot get a 50pts raise*


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

bulls 103
wiz 97


----------



## Hustle (Dec 17, 2003)

2004's Murder Capital 93

2003's Murder Capital 99


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

105











86


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Does WCIU mean ESPN is blacked out? NOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

spongyfungy said:


> Does WCIU mean ESPN is blacked out? NOOOOOOOO!!!!



nope. you get the espn feed!!

_Neither telecast will be “blacked out” in the Chicago Market, so the Chicago audience will have the option of watching either WCIU or ESPN._


http://www.nba.com/bulls/news/broadcast_changes_050222.html


gee. wonder what most people will tune into? tomandred? or national announcers? i wonder who has the call for espn?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> nope. you get the espn feed!!
> 
> _Neither telecast will be “blacked out” in the Chicago Market, so the Chicago audience will have the option of watching either WCIU or ESPN._
> 
> ...


I wish this game was on TNT. I prefer Doug Collins and Marv Albert..


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

mizenkay said:


> nope. you get the espn feed!!
> 
> _Neither telecast will be “blacked out” in the Chicago Market, so the Chicago audience will have the option of watching either WCIU or ESPN._
> 
> ...


 thanks miz


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Chicago--92
Washington--91

We are better defensively.

By far.


----------



## tmpsoft (Sep 7, 2004)

Bulls 92
Wizards 87


----------



## LegoHat (Jan 14, 2004)

Bulls 102

Wizards 95


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Very important game for seeding , and I think we'll have another heartbreaker:

Wizards 94

Bulls 92

Arenas with 28


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

86










98


----------



## Ron Mexico (Feb 14, 2004)

Hustle said:


> 2004's Murder Capital 93
> 
> 2003's Murder Capital 99


that is sad but true

anyway Im going to the game, invited by a friend hope its a good game, I'll be rooting for the team who scores the most points


----------



## HookEmHorns (Jan 31, 2005)

Bulls 92
Bullets 88


----------



## Wat (Jan 20, 2003)

Wizzers 107
Bulls 76

If Piatowski scores 30

Bulls 92
Wizzers 91


----------



## Half-Life (Jan 1, 2003)

92












90


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I know this wouldn't be playing "the right way", but what if the Bulls just throw this game, rest all their key players, and help the Wizards get an advantage over Indiana? I'd much rather play the Wiz than the Pacers, even if it means risking home court advantage. No? Okay, I'm done.

Bulls - 94
Wiz - 90


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

we are going to lose. Lay an egg on national television. 

Bulls 89
Wizards 94


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Half-Life said:


>


What the hell is Pip doing to Penny in this picture?

Its from the Eddy Curry school.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> we are going to lose. Lay an egg on national television.
> 
> Bulls 89
> Wizards 94


I'm trying to be optimistic by predicting a win, but let's face it...the Bulls are definitely primed for a stinker in front of a national audience. No Noch, no Deng (hell, no actual small forward for that matter!), no Curry. Can we really survive by playing Griffin and Pike at the 3 if Jamison is in there? We may have to pull out a new idea and put Chandler at the 3 for defensive purposes. Tyson could definitely shut down Jamison if given the chance.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

ben got hops too


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

BenDengGo said:


> ben got hops too


...............................................................^^^^^^^
Whoa, totally off topic but my friend Shanon (the Luv-a-Bull) snuck into this pic.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

This one ought to be more high scoring. The Wizards play almost no defense. Even without Nocioni, all the Bulls really need to do is defend decently and shoot above 43% for the game and they'll win. Gordon's gonna have to step it up and get out of his slump. Pike and Griffen will have to play smart. Look for Chandler to continue his stellar play with another double-double. It's gonna be a good game. Hopefully close.

Bulls 98
Wizards 91


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Place your v-bookie wagers:


Bulls TO WIN (+3)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 1
Total amount staked 1000
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won

such sweet thunder 1000 1/1 (1.00) -



Wizards TO WIN (-3)

Outcome information
Current odds 1/1 (1.00)
Number of bets placed 3
Total amount staked 2790
Top bets on this Outcome
Bet placed by Amount staked Odds Amount won

PhearDaPierce 2500 1/1 (1.00) -
ballstorm 200 1/1 (1.00) -
Piston-PiercePower 90 1/1 (1.00) -


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

Even with tonight's roster, if we play our usual good defense and Ben has an average night for him, we are still a .500 IMHO. The Whiz are 13-26 against +.500 teams.

I'm not worried, the Whiz don't play enough defense to blow us out, and as long as we keep it close we can shut them down at the end to win it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon, Kirk, Skiles, Ben on Gilbert


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hollinger has a nice article on the Wiz on EPSN Insider today.

Some notes from the article....

The Wiz could be the first team since Run TMC to have 3 players (Arenas, Hughes, Jamison) average 20+ a game.

They are 1st in offensive rebounding and free throw attempts.

The are 25th in 3 point percentage, 25th in field goal percentage and 27th in assists.

Their main scorers are not great shooters. Arenas, Hughes and Jamison are all around 42-43%.

Arenas and Hughes have little trouble penetrating on anyone. Arenas is 4th in the NBA among point guards in FT Rate (FTA/FGA) and Hughes is 5th. (Chandler and SHAQ are tops in the league BTW)... Brenda is 3rd among Cs although he does not get the rock very often. If the penetrating guards do not get fouled and don't score.... our old ugly friend Michael Ruffin and Brenda are great at crashing the offensive glass.

And... they don't turn the ball over much.... 11th in the league in turnovers per possession.

Should be an interesting game.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Apparently I get this game on TSN up here.. so I won't be around to read the thread.. but hopefully the bulls play hard and pick up a W here..


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Bulls 92
Wizards 91

It will be pretty close without Luol and Noch, but we'll take the win at the end


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

With Chapu out as well I think this one will be ugly for us.

I'm worried we're gonna get blown.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This could be an ugly one, but it would have to be really ugly to rival our first nationally televised game this year.
That was brutal.

I'm calling

Bulls 90
Wizards 86

Hinrich 25 points, 8 assists
Reiner 3 minutes


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't see how you can lose 2 starters and a key bench player AND play at Wiz's home court and then say you will beat the Wizards. that's like extreme 'homerness'.

but it could happen since the Wizards are inconsistant.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't think it matters who is on the floor right now for the Bulls. This is a TEAM. 1-12. When one guy goes down, the next guy steps up. I think Tyson steps up in this game big time and gets us an important emotional victory.

This team is going to be fired up after losing Nocioni in that Pistons game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Well, its official. ESPN just branded the bulls "Ben Gordon and the Bulls". :angel:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

futuristxen said:


> <B> I think Tyson steps up in this game big time and gets us an important emotional victory.</B>
> 
> This team is going to be fired up after losing Nocioni in that Pistons game.



How much more can Tyson step it up from his play lately?

I would say this game all depends on Gordon for scoring and whether or not piatowski or grif can trouble jamison a bit


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Griffin gets the start.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Griffin gets the start.



!!

It's over Washington.
Thanks for coming.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Bulls look lethargic early.

6-0


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Jim Durham doing play-by-play; thats a throw back to the good ole days. 

AD tips with Haywood -- ball punching to follow.

Bulls control the tip. Duhon down low to Othella misses on the J.

Arenas pushes the ball. Jamison on a follow. 2-0 Washington.

AD on the block. Turn around misss.

Hughes pushes the ball. quick pull up j. 4-0 Washington.

Harrington another miss, but Washington throws away the outlet pass.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Turnover.

Washington 7-0

Getting killed on the offensive glass.
10-0 washington.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Finally Harrington ends the drought. 10-2


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Hinrich scores. 

12-4


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Othella, finally comes through with a wing jumper. WSH 10-2.

Larry Hughes on a 3. Long rebound for Griffin. Hinrich yo-yo dribble. Pass off to Harringotn for the miss.

Jamison the other way with a bucket in transition.

Hinrich with a deep 2. 12-4 Washinton.

Wizzards work the weave. Jamison misses a layup. AD layup.

Harringon to Griffen. Misses the J. 

Hughes ahead to Haywood. Layup in . 14-4 Washington .


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

One of the bigger scrub lineups I've seen in my time as a Bulls fan, though there have been worse. Still, outside Hinrich and maybe Othella not a lot of offense.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

This one is going to be ugly!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Haywood walks. No call.

14-4 Wizards.

Hinrich scores. 14-6

Offensive foul on Hughes.

Duhon out of control, and Arenas makes him pay. 16-6 Washington.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Offensive foul on Hughes drawn by AD!

Duhon up the court. corner Hinrich. cross court to Duhon. missed on the knifing layup.

Arenas quick J on the other end. 16-6 Lead washingotn. Timeout taken by bulls with 6:51 in the quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I still can't believe how depleted this team is right now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Duhon is going to have to put up better shots than that.

Put Ben Gordon in the game. We need 40 from him tonight.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

would have liked to see Chandler start this one. Maybe could have set a defensive tone better. with Noc out, the rotation is crapola anyways


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Get Tyson in the game now - we ain't getting the Ball!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think we're doing okay. Our first unit just has to be competitive and buy time until we can get Gordon and Chandler on the floor.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

In 5 minutes Wizards have 9-2 rebounding lead. This is one thing we should control in this game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think we're doing okay. Our first unit just has to be competitive and buy time until we can get Gordon and Chandler on the floor.



I also think that as they are sagging off Griffin, Piatkowski should get some burn tonight too in his place.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

I think they got a piece of Tyson's shot.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Another poor play by Griffin.

Gordon misses. 

Griffin loses Jamison, and Pike gets up off the bench.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

This is tough to watch.
Which was expected I guess.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I may stop watching this early.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls up the court to Gordon. Short. Rebound Jamison.

Dump in the post. Swung to Jamison. For the j. 18-6 Whiz biggest lead.

Steal by Arenas. Running. KH with the foul to stop the break. The Polish Rifle to Sub in. 

Hughes for 2-2 at the line. 20-6 Whiz.

Skiles with a "hicky" on his head from Duhon.

Pargo whth the J. Short. Pargo on the follow. no good.

Hughes picks up the foul on Piatkowski in transition. 1-2 at the line. 21-6 Whiz.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bulls 18% on the floor!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

:laugh: 6-26.

:laugh:


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Down by 20....

Tyson Chandler thrown out of the game already...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Chandler ejected. Game over.


----------



## Killuminati (Jul 30, 2002)

Yikes this is fugly stuff. Bulls look awful.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

17 pts behind mid 1st Q!

I guess losing Nocioni is more important then some think!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Bull****!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow. Tyson, that was incredibly stupid. Way to screw the team.

Game. Set. Match.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

tyson thrown out with the any chance of winning this game. It would have been nice to showcase Tyson at least. This is going to get ugly.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

No Curry
No Chandler
No Deng
No Nocioni


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

A comical shot of Jared Reiner.
Camera guy knows what Tyson being ejected means..

:laugh:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Chandler ejected and Wiz up by 20. 

ROFL.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Chandler got thrown out for attempting to kick someone but missing?

That was the wrong call.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OMFG - hope it's only 1 game TC misses , now it's gonna be even worse , stop watching now!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

wow. can anything for the Bulls go right this month?


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

This is just ugly. Forget about making any statements.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

at least the refs got the message from Stu


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

With Tyson out and no Eddy, Noc or Luol, I predict the Bulls will lose by 30...either that, or somehow mount the best comeback in the history of the NBA and win the game at the buzzer on a halfcourt shot by Jared Reiner


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullet said:


> OMFG - hope it's only 1 game TC misses , now it's gonna be even worse , stop watching now!!!


They'll suspend him for frindays game against NY.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

girlygirl said:


> With Tyson out and no Eddy, Noc or Luol, I predict the Bulls will lose by 30...either that, or somehow mount the best comeback in the history of the NBA and win the game at the buzzer on a halfcourt shot by Jared Reiner


 It's doable


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

aftermath said:


> Chandler ejected and Wiz up by 20.
> 
> ROFL.




yeah you need 50 % of our team out to hang with us !


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i still need to see Gordon do something. I'm tired of seeing him miss shots


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

So how many games will Tyson get suspended for?
Fortunately it's only the first quarter, and eventually something has to go right for us.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> They'll suspend him for frindays game against NY.


They'll probably suspend Nocioni another game for it.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

The Krakken said:


> Chandler ejected. Game over.


I missed this since I got a few exams to study for. This is one video clip I like to see. According to my friend, this was hilarious. He said Tyson took down Haywood and tried to kick him?

Looks like a good day to study, since we are getting blown out. Sucks how we have like 8 guys playing for the rest of the night.

I hope Tyson doesn't get suspended.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Oh... my.... this could get ugly.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> They'll suspend him for frindays game against NY.


Thats awful!

Anyone up for watching a 50 point loss to a team we might play 1st round!


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> They'll suspend him for frindays game against NY.


Tyson'll miss at least two games for this, I'd bet the farm on it.

I don't like what's becoming the character of this Bulls team. I mean, is this "playing the right way?"

What a mess.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

It is Jared Reiner's time to take this game OVAH!!!!!!!

Put the kid in Skiles. Let's run these fools.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow... what a game to show on national tv. This game is over.... No Nocioni, No Deng, No Curry, No Chandler....we only have 4 guys available off of our bench now... game over.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> It is Jared Reiner's time to take this game OVAH!!!!!!!
> 
> Put the kid in Skiles. Let's run these fools.



:yes:

Mount up!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

I posted this in another thread...

If the Bulls want to pick up someone for the rest of the season and playoffs...

Why not Michael Jordan?


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

6 freaking points with 2 minutes to go in the quarter. 

Ugly.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Sorry folks. Roomies are watching sox-yanks so i'm in and out.

26-6 Washington. Ben Gordon with a steal but turns the ball over.

Etan Thompson with a turnaround layup. 28-6. 14 straight for the Wiz.

Piatkowski misses the J. 

Hughes misses a J. Pargo offensive foul going the other way.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ofensive foul while the defender was in the circle. Unbelievable.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

thanx refs for all the calls!

BUMS


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> I posted this in another thread...
> 
> If hte Bulls want to pick up someone for the rest of the season and playoffs...
> 
> Why not Michael Jordan?



1. Because he would say no.
2. Because he is likely out of shape.
3. Because he would want to be "the man" at key points in the game and probably destroy the team's chemistry.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Polish crossover in action.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think the Wizards can let their starters rest this one. They won't need them against Jared and Grif.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Both teams are turning it over so much... and we have no points off their TOs.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

This is such a f'n throwaway game. Coach should just put the starters back in and run them ragged. Total BS. :curse:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Ben Gordon is going to get a taste of what it's like to be Emeka Okafor tonight, let's see what he can do with it. We need him to come up big. 

If the Wizards win tonight, both them and the Pacers are behind only one game, and we could slip to 6th seed, which would be the best possible scenario. I'd rather play the Celtics then the Pistons, than the Wizards/Pacers then the Heat.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

It probably makes little difference, since the team is playing so badly, but why did Skiles take out Kirk...who has 4 of the team's 6 points in the game and is the team's best defender? That made no sense...when he went out, the game went from bad to disgusting....

Meanwhile, Gordon cannot buy a basket...AGAIN


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Ben Gordon is continuing his garbage shooting... he needs to step up... especially when playoff time comes.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

So somebody please tell me who's that guy wearing Gordon's number?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The bulls have no chance if they don't attack the rim.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Polish fastbreak gallops awkwardly down the middle of the court.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

YearofDaBulls said:


> So somebody please tell me who's that guy wearing Gordon's number?


I think its Rusty LaRue.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon misses the FT for the Bulls to break into double digits in the quarter...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

I sure hope the folks who vote on the postseason awards aren't watching this tonight. The Bulls' laying an egg might cost Ben a Sixth Man of the Year Award.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

So what did Tyson exactly do to warrant a possible multiple game suspension?

I wish I watched just that minute of the game. Hopefully there will be a video clip of this later. 

This year has been great, but our team cannot break down now. It sucks with all the injuries and suspensions now.


----------



## MagillaGorilla (Jul 8, 2004)

The only positive out of this is that all those Wizards fan in the arena paid to watch what they thought would be a good game. Our sucking just ruined their night. :clown:


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kwame Brown is trying to bring us back in the game.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

They should toss Kwame Brown for that elbow, by the same standards of course.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Nice candy-assed layup attempt, Othella.

The only perimeter shots the Bulls should be taking right now are wide-open ones, and every offensive play should start with someone taking it hard to the rack.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> So what did Tyson exactly do to warrant a possible multiple game suspension?
> 
> I wish I watched just that minute of the game. Hopefully there will be a video clip of this later.
> 
> This year has been great, but our team cannot break down now. It sucks with all the injuries and suspensions now.



He's a bull who got ejected. The new league mandate demands it.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

I'll tell you what. The Wizards are shooting well, but don't look so great otherwise. If they cool off, I wouldn't be shocked to see us back in the game tonight.

Of course, I wouldn't be shocked if we got blown out either with the 9 guys we have left.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

We are not taking advantage of Washington's TOs!!! This is pissing me off!


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> They should toss Kwame Brown for that elbow, by the same standards of course.


No keep him out there, Please.
We'll take those free throws any time.



28-12 after one.
Wow..
17% vs. 55%.

Ouch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We get this down to a 10 point or less lead going into the second half, we are right back in business, without 4 of our most important players.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

soooooo

read any good books lately?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> We get this down to a 10 point or less lead going into the second half, we are right back in business, without 4 of our most important players.


Then again, it could be 56-24 by half.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The bible.
Organic Chemistry
Biochemistry with Clinical Correlations.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

I'm kinda glad the entire quarter wasn't documented for posterior.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> So what did Tyson exactly do to warrant a possible multiple game suspension?
> 
> I wish I watched just that minute of the game. Hopefully there will be a video clip of this later.
> 
> This year has been great, but our team cannot break down now. It sucks with all the injuries and suspensions now.


He got into a wrestling match with Antawnette Jamison on a rebound, and for reasons I can't begin comprehend, gave him a little half-hearted mule stomp in the chest when Jamison fell to the ground like an old woman slipping on a patch of ice.

I agree that the injuries suck. The suspensions, on the other hand, are perfectly warranted and can be blamed on nothing more than the Bulls' utter stupidity.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Then again, it could be 56-24 by half.



You are being serious right. I halfheartedly agree.....


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

fleetwood macbull said:


> soooooo
> 
> read any good books lately?


 DaVinci Code


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Boy AD's last second turnover didn't even last 1 game as the most incredibly [edit masked cursing] up stupid [edit masked cursing]play of the year. TC 

Anyway, Wizards doing what any team should be doing against a severely short-handed team.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> The bible.
> Organic Chemistry
> Biochemistry with Clinical Correlations.


the whole Bible?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> You are being serious right. I halfheartedly agree.....


It's hard to believe that a lineup of AD, Harrington, Piatkowski, Griffin, and Duhon can't somehow manufacture a shot.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I love how we respond to a Wizards TO with a TO ourselves. It's amazing.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

ScottMay said:


> I agree that the injuries suck. *The suspensions, on the other hand, are perfectly warranted and can be blamed on nothing more than the Bulls' utter stupidity*.


ouch


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I read a fantastic book recently,
Snow White and Russian Red
by a young polish chica, named Dorata Maslowska
It's fantastic. Kind of Burroughs meets Trainspotting in Poland--it's a very political book from the kind of lost generation that has grown up post communism in eastern europe.

Hilarous, heartbreaking--just fantastic. I've been recommending it to everyone.

I'm getting ready to start The Piano Teacher tonight. I saw the movie last night, I love Heneke. Fantastic movie. Dark but good too.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Stop Shooting Adrian Griffin! U Suck!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Yep.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls just 4-26 FG shooting

Gordon gets a wide open look and hits the 3.

Sheesh


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> He got into a wrestling match with Antawnette Jamison on a rebound, and for reasons I can't begin comprehend, gave him a little half-hearted mule stomp in the chest when Jamison fell to the ground like an old woman slipping on a patch of ice.
> 
> I agree that the injuries suck. The suspensions, on the other hand, are perfectly warranted and can be blamed on nothing more than the Bulls' utter stupidity.


Oh wow, wonder what was going through Tyson's head that time? This isn't like the Brevin Knight thing where Knight instigated the incident. Tyson will be out for two or three games. Especially since this game is on national tv, the league will make a bigger deal out of it.

True, that the suspensions are caused by the actions of the players, but we need everyone as it is, since we are short handed. I hope that we don't slip past the 6th spot at the very worse. That spot might be the most favorable if we get Eddy back, and everyone plays well. A lot of people are confident against the Pacers, but I am not. They are a team that is hard to beat without their key players. I read somewhere earlier today, that JO is beginning to practice now.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

stupid puppet reides tricycle. 

Boston up 1-0 but Yankees pose threat.

Griffin picks the ball of but Othella turns it over on the other end.

Dixon rubs Gordon off a screen and streaks to the hoop for 2. 30-12 Whiz.

Cold shooting continues for the Baby Bulls. 4 for 26.

Jamison with a miss. Gordon with a wide open 3. 30-15 Wiz.

Washington another wasted possession, but Griffin takes a stupid shot and the Bulls don't capitalize. 

No worries. KBrown with a bad turnover.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Kwame Brown is seriously trying to bring us back in the game with his TOs and horrible shots.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

A Griffin airballs a wide-open 2-footer.

Kwame Brown is flat-out dreadful.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Kwame working for us!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Future said:


> Stop Shooting Adrian Griffin! U Suck!


Please.......


Reiner in. :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Here comes the man.
Mr. April Jared Reiner is in the game.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Everything is a god damn jump shot from us. This is ****in pathetic.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

My god, the Jumpshots look aweful. AWEFUL.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

AD running the fast break. Gets it over half court and decides he shouldn't really be dribbling.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Othella Harrington with an o-foul. Reiner to check in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wahsington with the weave. K Brwon misses a J. Hes working for us. But again the Bulls can't capitalize; another missed outside shot.

Arenas misses a 3, and both teams are cooling off.


Griffin misses a jumper. Haywood misses on the other end in transition. Brown misses on the follow. Time out Bulls 30-15 Washinton, 8:14 left in the second.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I say whats left for us in this rediculous game is let Ben,Kirk,Pargo and Pike throw 70 3 pointers in the old Yugo BB style - we got nothing to lose!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wizards are giving us every opportunity to get back in this game.
Kwame Brown...still sucks.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

theanimal23 said:


> Oh wow, wonder what was going through Tyson's head that time? This isn't like the Brevin Knight thing where Knight instigated the incident. Tyson will be out for two or three games. Especially since this game is on national tv, the league will make a bigger deal out of it.
> 
> True, that the suspensions are caused by the actions of the players, but we need everyone as it is, since we are short handed. I hope that we don't slip past the 6th spot at the very worse. That spot might be the most favorable if we get Eddy back, and everyone plays well. A lot of people are confident against the Pacers, but I am not. They are a team that is hard to beat without their key players. I read somewhere earlier today, that JO is beginning to practice now.


I don't know about the Pacers, but I sure as hell hope we don't end up playing the Wizards. If the NBA were a prison, we'd be the Wizards' full-time "girlfriend."


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

The good news is we've held them to just 2 points this quarter.

The bad news is we've scored 3.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

15 points with just over 8 minutes left in the second quarter = :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

YearofDaBulls said:


> DaVinci Code


i'd love to read that one. just haven't gotten around to it.

the Catholic Church could have been built on a female if they weren't so shady? Hey, maybe the world would have been a better place


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

What happens if 4 of our guys foul out - Hope Skiles and Pax brought their Uni :biggrin:


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls:

over/under 20 by half?


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Yeah, this one isn't over yet. If the Bulls had any offensive weapons that were clicking. . . .


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> Bulls:
> 
> over/under 20 by half?


They might get 24.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

My cable provider just ran an ad for Russian movies on demand. I'm gonna order one up if the Bulls don't make this interesting, and by "interesting" I mean start trying to make a comeback, not throw up sloppy contested jumpers.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Duhon has the highest FG% on the team tonight.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

You Can Not Knock Reiner Over.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

DaBullz said:


> The good news is we've held them to just 2 points this quarter.
> 
> The bad news is we've scored 3.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Duhon has the highest FG% on the team tonight.


What in the world is the obsession with the Jumpshooting.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Hinrich needs to stop shooting jumpers and drive in.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

atleast we are trying to win!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

AD throws another one away.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Our savior Reiner shows his best Chandler impression and fumbles a pass.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Our defense has prettu much shut them down, FWIW.

The lead was 22, now it's 14. Wiz with just 4 points in the quarter.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> atleast we are trying to win!



:laugh:

Great post.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

New team rule: AD doesn't touch the ball unless it's a defensive rebound or put-back attempt. 

The Wizz remind me a lot of the late 80s-early 90s Blazers teams. They think if they lower a shoulder and barrel toward the basket and yell that they should end up taking free throws.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Future said:


> Our savior Reiner shows his best Chandler impression and fumbles a pass.


That one was Davis' fault, Reiner was looking for the lob, not a mere entrance pass.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> yeah you need 50 % of our team out to hang with us !


heh. keep talking, we'll see you in the 2nd round of the playoffs.. wait, no we won't.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich with a missed 3 in transition. Rebound on Davis. Foul on Jeffries on the follow. 30-18 WSH.

Duhon at the top of the key. Turnover and Reiner picks up the personal compounding his mistake. 

Hughes with a long two working off a screen. 32-18 WSH.

Duhon knocked to the floor by Jamison. Non-shooting.

Duhon to Kirk. Off to a streaking Davis. Non shooting foul again.

Kirk with a wing jumper. Miss. REiner fights for the rebound, but Hughes controls.

Haywood with a jump hook on the other end. Wiz by 16 34-18.

Gordon and 1 on the other end! Timeout 5:41. 34-20 with Gordon on the line.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

Riener should be Rookie of the year!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Ben Gordon gets us up to 20.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

wow, Reiner sucks really back. Its Dalibor Bagaric reincarnated.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I'm going to see unleashed.

And Episode III.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Future said:


> Our savior Reiner shows his best Chandler impression and fumbles a pass.


I'm not sure it's possible to "fumble" a pass that's thrown at warp speed five feet over your shoulder.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

We reached the very respectable 0.20 fg% :biggrin:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hughes would be a nice fit on the Bulls.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

I think ima go punch my face several times instead of watching this game.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> That one was Davis' fault, Reiner was looking for the lob, not a mere entrance pass.



And it wasn't a mere entrance pass either. It was a bullet and it was off target to boot.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

If this isn't a game by the half, I may have to go see Sin City for the 3rd time.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> If this isn't a game by the half, I may have to go see Sin City for the 3rd time.



Best. 
Movie.
Ever.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Hughes would be a nice fit on the Bulls.


I totally disagree. He sells out on defense for steals the same way the older Rodman would sell out for boards.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

WOW

Bulls down 11

We got 'em right where we want 'em


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

BG heating up...


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> New team rule: AD doesn't touch the ball unless it's a defensive rebound or put-back attempt.
> 
> The Wizz remind me a lot of the late 80s-early 90s Blazers teams. They think if they lower a shoulder and barrel toward the basket and yell that they should end up taking free throws.


 We do lead the league it FT attempts, so it's not such a bad move, da?


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> If this isn't a game by the half, I may have to go see Sin City for the 3rd time.


Great movie. Marv is my fav.... such a badass.


but Ben Gordon might be bringin us back in this game.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> And it wasn't a mere entrance pass either. It was a bullet and it was off target to boot.


Seriously, I mean Reiner does have godly handles, but he can't do everything.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

I think 13th page in the 2nd Q is a record for us - at least the forum is working.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

We Comming Back!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Othella out the rest of the half with 3 fouls.

Grif!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Gordon scores again. We can get it to double digits, but Othella Harrington tries to go 1 on 4. Misses, and then commits the foul. Worse yet, we bring Adrian Griffith back in. BLeh.


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Can someone teach Othella how to pass the ball back out of the post instead of trying to shoot over two and three defenders? He does this WAY too much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's impressive how Chicago's defense can keep them in games. That will be big for you guys in the playoffs.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Is Othella Harrington aware that he can pass the ball out to an open player if he's in the post covered by four defenders?

Just checking, big O, you know I luv ya.


----------



## YearofDaBulls (Oct 20, 2004)

Amazing. We are only down by 9 now.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Duhon does the smart thing and goes right at jeffries.

Finally someone attacks the rim.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Othella with his 3rd PF.

That would leave us with ROY candidate Reiner and 'Older than T-Rex' AD in the paint.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Jefferies takes Duhon at one end....Duhon takes Jefferies at the other

thats old time Basketball IQ


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

haha if we win this game after everything...that would be just ridiculous.

9 point game now. :laugh:

Indiana is losing to New Jersey right now as well. So if we find a way to pull this out it could lock down the 4th seed for us.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

These Wizards should be emberresed playing like this agianst a depleted Bulls team! :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

MJG said:


> We do lead the league it FT attempts, so it's not such a bad move, da?


I guess it's not a bad regular-season strategy . . . but I wouldn't count on hearing quite so many reassuring tweets of the refs' whistles during the playoffs.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

bullet said:


> Othella with his 3rd PF.
> 
> That would leave us with ROY candidate Reiner and 'Older than T-Rex' AD in the paint.


How long till we see a Gordon/Hinrich/Pargo/Duhon/AD lineup out there tonight?

*shudder*


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Notice how the game changed after Reiner entered....

This is pretty ****** unbelievable.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Been kicked off the set for Alias -- grrrrrrrrrrr................

oh well.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> Is Othella Harrington aware that he can pass the ball out to an open player if he's in the post covered by four defenders?
> 
> Just checking, big O, you know I luv ya.



I was literally thinking the same thing. There must have been SOMEONE OPEN SOMEWHERE...I'll Tivo it and see....

Nope he had no help. As shameful as him trying to go one on four was, no guard coming back and calling for the ball was even worse....


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

15-8 Bulls in the 2nd Q????????????????????????????


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I officially love Scott Skiles. 

Take me off any "Fire Skiles" list. 

I don't know what did it but it happened tonight.

I couldn't watch...I was dying...this was awful...but Skiles for some reason has me believing...he's reacting with the perfect mix of disgust and hope...

The Bulls have officially driven me crazy.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This team won't quit!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Wizards have really good interior defense, we can't get anything in there.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

What is with our bigs forcing bad shots in the paint???


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

im getting sick of AD and his passing ablity


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

Again, the Bulls big guys refuse to pass the ball BACK OUT of the post...too many blocked shots!!!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

jnrjr79 said:


> How long till we see a Gordon/Hinrich/Pargo/Duhon/AD lineup out there tonight?
> 
> *shudder*


If they all stand on each other they'd be as tall as Haywood standing on Ramos's shoulders :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> im getting sick of AD and his passing ablity


Othella too...


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

Damn, that was a soft-as-Charmin attempt by AD.

If you don't have a freaking dunk, pass it to an open player.

I thought Othella and AD knew this stuff.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Gordon can lock up 6th man and rookie of the year if he leads the Bulls back in this one.

EDIT: Well... not 6th man... but at least rookie.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Gordon hits a pair, bulls down 7

The Wizards are settling for jump shots and not making them.

Bulls are warming up from the outside.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Put up the teardrop ben. Just put up the teardrop.

Duhon!!!


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

travelHughes!!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I dunno.... Hughes looks pretty good to me. Yeah... he's a ball hawk... but once he's indoctrinated with the RIGHT WAY he'll come around.

COME ON HAWK


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow, Adrian Griff with the nice crossover then butchers the layup. Man I miss NOC!!!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Griffin is complete garbage.


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

We need to call a timeout before the half. Skiles is good with X's and O's, let's throw an alley-oop to Jared.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Ugh. Griffin. Sweet move. Terrible layup.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Goodness.

Griffin airballs his second shot of the game from 2 feet.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

So who is skiles drawing up this play for?


----------



## girlygirl (Dec 6, 2003)

How does Griffin overshoot the entire basket on a lay-up? That's unbelievable!!! Luckily, the Wizards are not playing too smart themselves.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

I'd maybe look for this play to go to Duhon, his three ball has looked decent tonight. Him or Hinrich, or Pike.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Griffin is complete garbage.


He looks very slow.........and very offensively challenged.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

34 point to the half... you cant do that against a team like washington


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> Griffin is complete garbage.


I love the guy, but you're right. NBA players can't miss the types of shots he's missed tonight -- that layup and a wide-open two-foot jump shot.

Announcers: Bulls have gotten back into this one by dragging the Wiz down to their level. :laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

I love Duhon. What a pick by Paxson. Make the FTs man.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

That play by griffin, would get many players cut from their respective HS teams.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> So who is skiles drawing up this play for?


For Duhon. Awful shot, but Arenas bails him out and fouls him.

Duhon misses the first :curse:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sums it up.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

oooof

Hughes nails the 3 from half court at the buzzer


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Hughhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhes!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

They better review that Hughes shot at the buzzer.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

put your hands up! dammit


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Why the **** was no one on Hughes? Geez, he just nails a 3 from half court because no one was on him in the backcourt... ****in hell.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Fitting play to end the half.

Down 13. Not bad.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

I couldn't believe that crap call on the charge on Gordon.

At least they made up for it, calling the foul on Arenas vs Duhon.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hughes gets the shot off.... "by the slimmest of margins"


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

this is officially the worst game of nba basketball i've seen since bulls vs. phoenix during the 0-9 stretch. 

:vomit:

ben deserved to be pulled for that garbage charge. what a stupid play (or non-play) 

And a half-court shot, too. Great.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Sums it up.



Yup.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We got this. To be where we are after everything--Skiles has to be happy.

The Wiz looked like they were starting to get a little momentum there at the end, Bulls need to nip that in the bud early in the second half.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullsville said:


> I couldn't believe that crap call on the charge on Gordon.
> 
> At least they made up for it, calling the foul on Arenas vs Duhon.



It was a charge.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> I dunno.... Hughes looks pretty good to me. Yeah... he's a ball hawk... but once he's indoctrinated with the RIGHT WAY he'll come around.


and thats whats important. an opposing player to come around. Of course. why is this comment so appropo?


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

If I've said this once, I've said it a thousand times -- the Bulls do a godawful job of defending plays like the one the Wiz just scored on.

A completely uncontested half-court heave is NOT a fluke shot for a lot of NBA players. Guys like Crawford or Hughes can probably hit 6 or 7 out of 10 of them in practice. You HAVE TO GUARD AGAINST IT BY JAMMING THE GUY'S DRIBBLE OR GETTING IN THE FACE OF THE SHOOTER.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Im convinced the bulls would need a healthy curry as well as Noc to stand a chance in a 7 game series against these wizards.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

How low can we go?!

crazy shot by Hughes


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles taking Ben out after he picked up his 1st foul was a moronic substitution. Made absolutely no sense. He and the D was the reason Y we cut into the lead.....and then he benches him and the Wizards go on another run to end the half.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Hughes gets the shot off.... "by the slimmest of margins"


at least _some_one is happy


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> and thats whats important. an opposing player to come around. Of course. why is this comment so appropo?


Perhaps I was being sarcastic.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Could it be more criminally obvious that Ben Gordon does not play "the right way?"

He's infinitely more selfish than any player I can ever remember seeing...ever. Of all time. Yeah, his confidence is an asset, I realize, at times...but my GOD...there's never any doubt on a play like that if he's going to pass or shoot...

I'm shaken up by the quality of play here...I feel like I'm watching last years Bulls but I'm in the freakish position of yelling for our scoring guard to be benched and applauding Scott Skiles. 

WELCOME TO THE TWILIGHT ZONE!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

mgolding said:


> Im convinced the bulls would need a healthy curry as well as Noc to stand a chance in a 7 game series against these wizards.


I'm also convinced this Wizards team would have no chance against a healthy Bulls team in a 7 game series.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

mgolding said:


> Im convinced the bulls would need a healthy curry as well as Noc to stand a chance in a 7 game series against these wizards.


Who knows how different this game might be if Chandler hadn't pissed tonight away...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

FWIW

Gordon has 13 points in 16 minutes


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

mgolding said:


> Im convinced the bulls would need a healthy curry as well as Noc to stand a chance in a 7 game series against these wizards.


stand a chance? I think just having Noc and Chandler, and we'd probably take it in 6. Having Curry would make us a lot better offensively, so we might sweep. But I don't get the whole "stand a chance'

we stand a chance tonight. Without Deng, Noc, Chandler, and Curry. And the Big O is in foul trouble. We're staying with them with our worst personel.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Perhaps I was being sarcastic.


sarcastic is what its called? There are more choice words IMO


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> Could it be more criminally obvious that Ben Gordon does not play "the right way?"
> 
> He's infinitely more selfish than any player I can ever remember seeing...ever. Of all time. Yeah, his confidence is an asset, I realize, at times...but my GOD...there's never any doubt on a play like that if he's going to pass or shoot...
> 
> ...



If he didn't play "the right way" he wouldn't be playing. Skiles has no problem putting players who don't play the way HE WANTS THEM TO (Not to be confused with the way YOU WANT THEM TO), on the bench. :angel:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Skiles taking Ben out after he picked up his 1st foul was a moronic substitution. Made absolutely no sense. He and the D was the reason Y we cut into the lead.....and then he benches him and the Wizards go on another run to end the half.


Considering it was the worst play by a Bull in months, a play that can tear a team apart even, I'd have benched him too. I've never been that mad about one single PLAY in my whole life...

Well, at least not since Tyson's IDIOTIC faux-stomp. 

:curse:


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

The Krakken said:


> If he didn't play "the right way" he wouldn't be playing. Skiles has no problem putting players who don't play the way HE WANTS THEM TO (Not to be confused with the way YOU WANT THEM TO), on the bench. :angel:


That's exactly why Scott Skiles benched him.

And that's exactly why I'm applauding Scott. 

My whole post is about how I agree with Scott Skiles.

Um.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> sarcastic is what its called? There are more choice words IMO



:rocket: :rocket: :rocket:

:kissmy:


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> Considering it was the worst play by a Bull in months, a play that can tear a team apart even, I'd have benched him too. I've never been that mad about one single PLAY in my whole life...


Huh? For one, that wasn't even a foul. It was a BS call. And I don't think he had anyone to pass to on the break. Was Kirk even open? 

I think u're WAYYY off here.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> stand a chance? I think just having Noc and Chandler, and we'd probably take it in 6. Having Curry would make us a lot better offensively, so we might sweep. But I don't get the whole "stand a chance'
> 
> we stand a chance tonight. Without Deng, Noc, Chandler, and Curry. And the Big O is in foul trouble. We're staying with them with our worst personel.


Fair point I wasn't taking into account the lack of chandler. God Id be excited if we had a full team at this point in the season and not just for the first round of the playoffs.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Its nice to see the Bulls becoming the team that will punch you in the nuts, elbow you in the face and kick you while you're down.

i like the winning... but come on.... is this what we're all about now?


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls fan here at least


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

As an olive branch, Krakken, let me join your club...that's exactly how I feel about Pax/Skiles.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its nice to see the Bulls becoming the team that will punch you in the nuts, elbow you in the face and kick you while you're down.
> 
> i like the winning... but come on.... is this what we're all about now?


too rough eh? Oh well


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

BF has a point about Ben being very selfish at times. He turns the ball over a lot... plays out of the team concept many times on O and is not a great defender.

I don't that that's the "right way."


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> As an olive branch, Krakken, let me join your club...that's exactly how I feel about Pax/Skiles.



No olive branch necessary. Ur in. I mean, it isn't like we are Steven A smith and Greg anthony or anything. :laugh:


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Chicago's perimeter defense was very good in the 2nd quarter. Wizards couldn't get any jumpshots off without working for them. I think Wiz will win by 15 at the end of this one.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Its nice to see the Bulls becoming the team that will punch you in the nuts, elbow you in the face and kick you while you're down.
> 
> i like the winning... but come on.... is this what we're all about now?


After 6 years of losing....in a word....yes.

There are scores to be settled.


This time....
it's personal.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> BF has a point about Ben being very selfish at times. He turns the ball over a lot... plays out of the team concept many times on O and is not a great defender.
> 
> I don't that that's the "right way."



Sounds like Jamal Crawf........nevermind.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

SPMJ said:


> Huh? For one, that wasn't even a foul. It was a BS call. And I don't think he had anyone to pass to on the break. Was Kirk even open?
> 
> I think u're WAYYY off here.


If I'm Skiles, Ben starts the second half. His point was made and, in my opinion, rightfully so. It's not worth penalizing Ben (or the team) more for one play. It WAS a stupid play, though, because the defender CLEARLY had position and Hinrich WAS running free along the baseline under the basket. 

If Ben had juked...or even faked a pass...or pulled back out...or ANYTHING other than trying to, I guess, jump OVER the defender, I'd not be as mad. There was just something about him coming up the court with no intention of even looking for a teammate at all that really didn't sit right with me. 

Water under the bridge. Ben was playing well and we need him to play well--and effectively on both ends and without the ball in his hands at times--for us to come back tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> BF has a point about Ben being very selfish at times. He turns the ball over a lot... plays out of the team concept many times on O and is not a great defender.
> 
> I don't that that's the "right way."


I think that's what Skiles wants from him coming in as the 6th man. Look at the guys he usually puts him with. He usually puts him out on the floor with defensive guys, because he knows Ben can look for his own shot.

It's a little diffrent than when Crawford was starting and doing the same sorts of things.

If Ben ever wants to be a starter though, he's going to have to get better at playing team ball, because we have a lot of talent going forward.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> I think that's what Skiles wants from him coming in as the 6th man. Look at the guys he usually puts him with. He usually puts him out on the floor with defensive guys, because he knows Ben can look for his own shot.
> 
> *It's a little diffrent than when Crawford was starting and doing the same sorts of things.*
> 
> If Ben ever wants to be a starter though, he's going to have to get better at playing team ball, because we have a lot of talent going forward.



Shhhhhh.........


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Look at all the ladies with Hinrich apparel.

He's so dreamy.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Hey, I even admitted that it was totally out of character for me to root for Skiles and to criticize an exciting, high-scoring player for not playing "the right way." Maybe all this winning has brainwashed me...but I think most people know where I stand on such issues usually.

I'm not trying to rag on Ben too much, really...he's fantastic and he's utilized very well by Skiles. He's a wonderful talent and he's going to be great...but he can't get too far ahead of himself or plays like that charge will happen more often and I can't see that doing anything but irritating his productive and capable teammates.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I wonder if Skiles talked to Tyson at all during half-time? Oh, to be a fly on that wall...


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

I just have to get a post on this thread for posterity. How ridiculous is this. Very enjoyable thread for a very pathetic game.

I like the physical nature of ball that we've played this year. I just don't like the lack of composure that we've showed of late. There's a fine line IMO.


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

great start


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Jeez HAWK. Come on. You're playing like..... garbage.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

More missed 2-5 footers.

And another by Griffith.... :curse:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Hinrich jump ball! Go get it fella. Punch Brenda in the stones!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Jeez HAWK. Come on. You're playing like..... garbage.



Put me on the floor. I've never seen ANY player miss so many from so close.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Get rid of Griffin.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Grif 0-6 from 2 ft??


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullet said:


> Grif 0-6 from 2 ft??



He's just aweful. I can't believe he's in the NBA.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Kirk is playing great ball tonight.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

The Captain is kicking some booty out there. Nice work.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Hinrich!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111!!!!!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

54-39 9:03 left in the 3rd.

Griffin with a steal. Knocked out by Griffin but Washington with the turnover. One tunrover begets another and the Bulls turn it over.

Washington misses and Harrington with a quick transition basket. 54-41 Wash. 

Duhon misses a 3. Tip to Davis. Hinrich buries a 3 54-44; Wash calls for a time out.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

out playing these bums we are!


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Hilerious game :biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Bad news - Indy Back within 2 pts with NJ!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Griffin doesn't belong in the NBA.

I feel sorry to see Kirk sharing the court with that awful, awful player.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

bullet said:


> Hilerious game :biggrin:


Yea it is.
Its a train wreck, but its not even out of reach.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

This game is great for us fans, anyway...it reminds us what to be thankful for with this team and it's really showing us, stripped down, what makes this team tick. And it's not raw talent...it's grit. 

This is the grittiest game I've ever seen...and I'm rather enjoying watching it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pistons are putting the smack down on Orlando. 90-71. Looks like they're shaping up for the off-season. Darkos getting playing time. You know its a blow out.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

bullet said:


> Hilerious game :biggrin:



Yeah. I'm LMAO too. Griffin looks like a court jester out there. No pun intended.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

dammmmmmmmm that guy is fat! :biggrin:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Adrian Griffin is aweful.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Bench The Hawk Bench The Hawk  Bench The Hawk


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls come out with full court pressure.

Arenas to Hughes; quick J goes in. 56-44.

Hinrich to Duhon, swung to Griffin. Miss.

Arenas looooong 3. and Washington widens their lead 59-44 .


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Take Adrian Griffin Out Of There!! Im Sick Of His Bull****! Put In Pike! God Damn!!!


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Arenas with the pull up 35 footer???


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

put Pike and Ben in now!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

We can't win this game. It takes us a whole quarter to chip away 5 points, then we let them put 5 back on the lead in a minute. Horrible. We're too short-handed.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Skiles made THE HAWK a team captain. Its tough to keep a captain off the court.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Ok, Skiles...I'm going to start getting critical again if Ben doesn't get in the game. Go with Gordon/Duhon/Hinrich. Why not? 

The point was made!


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

I hope we release andrian griffen this guy sucks


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can anybody on their team even make a shot while being guarded aside from Arenas and Hughes? I would seriously love to kick their butt in the postseason.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I just edited my sig. I couldn't help it.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Silence of the lambs is still a good movie; but i want the remote back. grrrrrrrrrrr......


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

Davis continues to make stupid *** passes. This is why we get TOs all the time.... because our veteran is a moron with the ball in his hands!


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I NEVER EVER thought I'd say this...but Antonio DAVIS IS THE WORST PASSING BIG MAN ON THE ROSTER.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Just came then!

Why isnt Ben Gordon on? What did he do to be deserved to bench?
Why has Chandler played 4 minutes??????????


----------



## mgolding (Jul 20, 2002)

Darkos 48 minute stats for the game today would be 48 rebounds and 48 blocks. what a machine... its a shame he's only played 1 minute


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Chandler was ejected.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Just came then!
> 
> Why isnt Ben Gordon on? What did he do to be deserved to bench?
> Why has Chandler played 4 minutes??????????


Gordon's in the game now, and Chandler got ejected in the first quarter.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

You guys are way too hard on Griffin. He our 8th or 9th man at best, moving up four roster spots playing a role way bigger than he should be. He has missed some real easy shots tonight, that he wouldn't miss in most other games, but he is pretty decent for a 9th or 10th man.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Refs bail out hughes...


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Indiana leading NJ now.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

What did Chandler do to get ejected


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I agree with SirPatchwork about Griff...he's playing good d and he's being asked to be the starting SF which is not his role. 

A rough game, yeah, but what can we do about it? 

Sigh.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

What an AWEFUL SHOT BY BEN........


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Omfg Pass The Ball Ben!!!!!!!!!!!!!

See???!!!???


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Larry Hughes with 2 fts. WSH 64-46 .

Duhon with a deep 2. 64-48.

Duhon on Hughes dump to Jeffries; wild miss.

Ben Gordon missed 3 off Hinrich out of bounds. 

Washingont missed opportunity. Gordon to Duhon; layup off the glass. Duhon with 10. 64-50.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Duhon for MVP!!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OziBull said:


> What did Chandler do to get ejected


He pushed Jamison down and then stomped him in the lower stomach area while Jamison was down.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Their guards are better than our guards.

Usually our 3/4/5 would be better than theirs.... but not tonite. 

No twin towers = Bulls in trouble.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Haywood goes strong to the hoop and is fouled. 69-50.

Hinrich cutting layup. he got skilz 69-52. 2:15 left.

Jeffries. SSSSNNNNAAAAPPPPP. Embarassing highlight dunk on Reiner. Sportscenter and 1. 

71-52.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OMG! I wonder if Reiner will be blogging about that facial.

Hinrich should stay in front of his man.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Reiner is the worst player in the league.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Reiner is only in there in case somebody starts picking on the little guys


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Ben Gordon with the quick bucket in transition. 71-54.

Washingotn miss but they get the board and Jamison hits a 3. 74-54 twenty point lead.


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

ROFL AT JEFFRIES. 

he should be in the slam dunk contest.

:laugh:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

OK - now it's over!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

OMG Reiner is worse than THE HAWK.

BRICK.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

REINER!

uke:


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Haha are the announcers laughing at Reiner?


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

[email protected]


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Blake with a 3, but Krik responds with a jumper. Washington with a quick miss. Bulls set up their offense.

Hinrich around pick. Reiner baaaaaaaadd shot. Montana to be embarassed. 77-56 WSH at the end of 3 .


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Hinrich should stay in front of his man.


Hughes? Jeffries dunked it, Pike was guarding him, but got lost in a scramble in help defense.


----------



## The 6ft Hurdle (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow Reiny.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

bullet said:


> Reiner is only in there in case somebody starts picking on the little guys


Not with the way he backed out of that dunk by Jeffries...he was there for the charge and wussed out. Not cool...even Brenda could take him...


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

We look like a lottery team tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Man. I know this is a loss. But I like what I see out there. Even the bottom of our bench can go out there and scrap and compete. I'm not that worried come playoff time about this team. It's just a matter of getting Eddy, Noce, and Chandler back in the mix, so Jared Reiner isn't forced into a role he's uncomfortable with.(Wide left).


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

aftermath said:


> ROFL AT JEFFRIES.
> 
> he should be in the slam dunk contest.
> 
> :laugh:


 to bad he can't hit a free throw


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Reiner is a joke. how is he in the NBA? he just got dunked on by one of the worst starting SF's in the league and then bricked a wide open jumper.


----------



## mr.ankle20 (Mar 7, 2004)

that was a nice dunk by jeffries


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

Geoshnas2005 said:


> to bad he can't hit a free throw


talk to me when your team is up by 21.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Man. I know this is a loss. But I like what I see out there. Even the bottom of our bench can go out there and scrap and compete. I'm not that worried come playoff time about this team. It's just a matter of getting Eddy, Noce, and Chandler back in the mix, so Jared Reiner isn't forced into a role he's uncomfortable with.(Wide left).


Yeah....like actually having to play :laugh:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> But I like what I see out there. Even the bottom of our bench can go out there and scrap and *compete.*


We're down 21.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I agree, futuristxen. This doesn't worry me long term...our bench (without Tyson) is getting rocked by a fully healthy Washington team at home and feeling good. 
This isn't worrisome...but boy golly does this game give us a lot to talk about. 

Just like the good old days!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Hughes? Jeffries dunked it, Pike was guarding him, but got lost in a scramble in help defense.



Take your pick.

Hughes is having a monster game.

Jeffires blew by Hinrich for that dunk.


----------



## Geoshnas2005 (Mar 12, 2005)

aftermath said:


> Reiner is a joke. how is he in the NBA? he just got dunked on by one of the worst starting SF's in the league and then bricked a wide open jumper.




HE AGREES WITH YOU
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/players/profile?statsId=3511 :laugh:


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

aftermath said:


> talk to me when your team is up by 21.



Are you serious? You are bragging about beating up on a team that is missing 4 of its top 6 players......

Try beating us with no Jamison, Hughes, Haywood, or Jeffries....


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Bulls ugly. Bulls fans uglier


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

BealeFarange said:


> I agree, futuristxen. This doesn't worry me long term...our bench (without Tyson) is getting rocked by a *fully healthy* Washington team at home and feeling good.
> This isn't worrisome...but boy golly does this game give us a lot to talk about.
> 
> Just like the good old days!


?

Wizards are missing Jarvis Hayes(starter) and Anthony Peeler(6th man). And Jamison and Haywood JUST came back from injury.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Pargo off the bench for a lift? Othella with the jumper from his money spot. 77-58.

Steve Blake changes mind and misses a short humper. Pargo with quick wing jumper 77-60. This is a good comeback crew ?

Another quick Wash miss as they widdle away their lead. Gordon with the giant killer. 77-62.

Another Chicago rebound. Othello misses short turnaround in the paint .


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Maybe we can try and break the legs of Arenas or Hughes with a really hard foul to get back in this one.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

The Krakken said:


> We look like a lottery team tonight.


 we are a lottery team tonight.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

aftermath said:


> ?
> 
> Wizards are missing Jarvis Hayes(starter) and Anthony Peeler(6th man). And Jamison and Haywood JUST came back from injury.


Yeah cause we all know that Hayes>>>>Deng. :laugh:

Hayes>>>>>Nocioni. :laugh:

Peeler>>>>Curry :laugh:

Haywood>>>>Chandler :laugh:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> Take your pick.
> 
> Hughes is having a monster game.
> 
> Jeffires blew by Hinrich for that dunk.


Hughes is having a good game, making difficult shots. But on that play, Hinrich was recovering from his man to help, he wasn't guarding Jeffries. Jeffries got by him, because Hinrich wasn't guarding him, therefore didn't have position.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

aftermath said:


> ?
> 
> Wizards are missing Jarvis Hayes(starter) and Anthony Peeler(6th man). And Jamison and Haywood JUST came back from injury.


Ah ah - Lose top scorer (eddy) - take Arenas out.

Lose top rebounder(Tyson) - Take Jamison out.

Lose best allaround player (Take Hughes out)

Lose scrappiest player - Take whoever you want out.

Now win!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Arenas at the line. 81-64; 9:14.

Piatkowski with the long 3. Bulls back within 13. 67-80.

Bulls somehow come away from unscathed from their ugliest defensive showing on a possession all year. Piatkowski drives the lane [insert joke] and dishes to Harrington who gets fouled. Bulls still alive.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Yeah cause we all know that Hayes>>>>Deng. :laugh:
> 
> Hayes>>>>>Nocioni. :laugh:
> 
> ...


LOL :cheers:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

The Krakken said:


> Yeah cause we all know that Hayes>>>>Deng. :laugh:
> 
> Hayes>>>>>Nocioni. :laugh:
> 
> ...


Exactly!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> We're down 21.


Probably not going to be the final margin.
When you look at our shooting tonight, the fact that we don't have Noce, Curry, Deng, or Chandler. Harrington has been in foul trouble all night. And we're seeing extensive Reiner time... AND it's on the road in Washington...

Well...the fact that it is closer to 10 than 30 right now in terms of the margin..says a lot about this team's grit and heart.


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> He pushed Jamison down and then stomped him in the lower stomach area while Jamison was down.


Did he actually stomp on him? I though i heard he faked it? I was not watching it then so that is why i am asking.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Not only are we missing 4 of our 6 best players, but they're all frontcourt players. We are missing our only two good small forwards, and our two best big men. Our backcourt has played their backcourt even in my opinion, it's just the frontcourt play that is lobsided, due to our injuries.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

qwerty.......he didn't make contact. He might not get suspended.....

Depends on how badly the NBA officials want to see Indiana Miami in the first round....


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

qwerty said:


> Did he actually stomp on him? I though i heard he faked it? I was not watching it then so that is why i am asking.


I'm not sure how many newtons of force were delivered... but yah... he stomped on him.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Othella misses both. ug. 80-67. Harrington at 6'9 is playing center.

Gordon fouls Hughes on a short jumper. 2 shots. 82-67. 

Hinrich p and pop to Harrington who hits a jumper. 82-69.

We need stops!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Bulls draw a stop. and hinrich cuts to the lane for a quick layup. Bulls down 11. 82-71 with 6:40 left.

Etan Thomas with a score in the paint. 84-71.

Harrington misses long jumper. Arenas misses other way.

Hinrich turns corner but misses layup. Another crappy Wiz possession. Kirk comes the other way, lay up and 1 on goaltending call.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Hinrich attacking the hoop.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

Another missed FT.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Cmon, they're taking stupid shots and turning the ball over, but we have to capitalize.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Hinrich misses the ft. 

Another Gordon miss -- he can't seem to get going. But, Larry Hughes responds with a turnover. Time out on the floor 5:26 left [i think]. Game still isn't done yet folks. Bulls down by 11.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big possession here. Skiles needs to draw up a sure fire bucket. Get this under 10.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Not only are we missing 4 of our 6 best players, but they're all frontcourt players. We are missing our only two good small forwards, and our two best big men. Our backcourt has played their backcourt even in my opinion, it's just the frontcourt play that is lobsided, due to our injuries.


I'm proud of em, all our guys


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

One final push. Ben Gordon, we need you in these final minutes.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The fact tht were even within 10 pts on the road against the Wiz under these circumstances should have the wiz VERY VERY CONCERNED.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Well...the fact that it is closer to 10 than 30 right now in terms of the margin..says a lot about this team's grit and heart.


Our team has a lot of heart, I agree.

We do have who many consider to be our "best player" in Hinrich out there. And the rookie of the year. And our best Roland Rating player in THE BIG OH. Our highest paid player is also available...... who many consider to be very, very valuable. All the guys that are still on the roster from the off-season trade we made are available. We still play "the right way." Perhaps it should be closer. They were about to cut it to 10... until Hinrich missed the FT.

Guess it shows how important the towers and deng might be.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Too big.

Too fast.

Too strong.

Too long.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Our team has a lot of heart, I agree.
> 
> We do have who many consider to be our "best player" in Hinrich out there. And the rookie of the year. And our best Roland Rating player in THE BIG OH. Our highest paid player is also available...... who many consider to be very, very valuable. All the guys that are still on the roster from the off-season trade we made are available. We still play "the right way." Perhaps it should be closer. They were about to cut it to 10... until Hinrich missed the FT.
> 
> Guess it shows how important the towers and deng might be.


my god you hate the Bulls


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Washington with two quick scores. Extend lead 88-73.

Hinrich blocked by Thomas. ug. Arenas to Thomas in transition. Wiz lead 90-73 and this may be done .

Harrington jacks up a bad shot and they look like they've lost thier fight.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

fleetwood macbull said:


> my god you hate the Bulls


Not true at all.

Although... I don't like this team playing right now very much.

My three favorite players are not even playing!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Wiz foul Gordon [after he walks], non shooting. pargo with turnover.

Jamison goes to the rim and a blocking foul is called on AD. tough game for the undermatched Bulls. Timeout. This looks about done.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Etan Thomas finished this game off for the Wizards.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Skiles has been coaching like a real bonehead as of late, no matter who we have available, no excuses. Why the heck is he going to J-Parg and not Ben Gordon. He has basically ignored Gordon as a scoring option all quarter.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

The guys are undermanned, outgunned and the still refuse to lie down. They just refuse to quit.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Well, we knew this was coming. We're fielding half a team. No amount of coaching or strategery  could pull this one out.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Without Tyson we're outrebounded 61-44.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

HAHAHAH

I wonder what Reiner and THE HAWK are talking about.

What Euro team they are going to be playing for next season?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

darlets said:


> The guys are unmanned, outgunned and the still refuse to lie down. They just refuse to quit.



We're down 19.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> Well, we knew this was coming. We're fielding half a team. No amount of coaching or strategery  could pull this one out.


Yep, nothing that wasn't expected.
Still ugly to watch, but nothing surprising.


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

2:40 left. Bulls throw the ball away down 92-73. ug. tough night.

Wiz come up empty but Pargo forces a brutal pass to a streaking [well at least for him] piatkowski-- was bats the ball out of bound. was takes their starters out. 

pargo misfires off the inbounce. 

tough, tough, tough.


----------



## fleetwood macbull (Jan 23, 2004)

i wish we had fans from _other_ boards hating on the Bulls instead of.........


edited from harsher terms because suchsweet thunder asked me to. Not because I wanted to. I'l stick by the sentiment of the original post. Nothing is harder to take than someone kicking your people when they are down, and I stand up for my people, and here its the Bulls. But in the interest of board peace, I guess i gotta play nice in the face of my people getting run down............ :biggrin:


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> We're down 19.



yeah -- it's not a question of lying down anymore. we're way pass that. . . it's more like what yoga position.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

They are gonna suspend whoever bloodied Etan Thomas....


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bulls fought hard, they were down huge early, and played the Wizards even for the rest of the game despite being extremely short-handed. Kudos, but we need to get everyone back and healthy, this game should show you how much we need our guys.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

sloth said:


> Skiles has been coaching like a real bonehead as of late, no matter who we have available, no excuses. Why the heck is he going to J-Parg and not Ben Gordon. He has basically ignored Gordon as a scoring option all quarter.



get those little digs in while you can! :wink: 

and i hear ya fleet, i hear ya!

:no:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Grif scores!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

bullet said:


> Grif scores!!


 HA!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

We missed 3 straight FT's in the 4th qtr that could've cut the lead to 8, and it would've been a completely different ball game. Oh well.....:sigh:

To see their scrub big men muscle us in the paint like they did tonight makes me ***** that much more at TC :curse: . We were outrebounded 64-48 :sour:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Celtics win.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Pacers win.

Bad day for Bullies.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Awful game no doubt.

But I love the 'never say die' approach!


----------



## afireinside (Jan 8, 2004)

since when was Chandler better than Haywood? and Hayes IS better than Niocioni and Deng. his offense is better than both. and don't tell me Deng can shoot(ugh).

good game.. ?


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

aftermath said:


> since when was Chandler better than Haywood? and Hayes IS better than Niocioni and Deng. his offense is better than both. and don't tell me Deng can shoot(ugh).
> 
> good game.. ?


This better be some horrible sarcasm?


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

aftermath said:


> since when was Chandler better than Haywood? and Hayes IS better than Niocioni and Deng. his offense is better than both. and don't tell me Deng can shoot(ugh).
> 
> good game.. ?



Those wizards fans are funny. This is sarcazm even if he did'nt mean it to be.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

aftermath said:


> since when was Chandler better than Haywood? and Hayes IS better than Niocioni and Deng. his offense is better than both. and don't tell me Deng can shoot(ugh).
> 
> good game.. ?


God... I want the Bulls to play the Wizards at full strength in the playoffs.....


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Future said:


> God... I want the Bulls to play the Wizards at full strength in the playoffs.....


 alas, that wish will not come true .


----------



## thebac (Aug 25, 2004)

qwerty said:


> This better be some horrible sarcasm?


Actually, I think Chandler and Haywood are very comparable in their roles for their respective teams. They are both the big bodies, defensive anchors. I don't think it's a coincidence that the Wizards have been slumping with Haywood out.

However, I suspect that most rational Wizards fans would take Noc or Deng over Hayes. Heck, the only players that the Wizards wouldn't gladly give up in exchange for Deng are probably Arenas and Hughes, and if Deng were packaged with another talent or pick, the Wizards would probably even consider trading Hughes (except of course his contract is expiring).


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

I just added him to my buddylist so I can torture him after we beath the Wizards in the first round, WITHOUT Deng.

Jarvis Hayes better than Deng. :laugh:


----------



## qwerty (Oct 26, 2004)

thebac said:


> Actually, I think Chandler and Haywood are very comparable in their roles for their respective teams. They are both the big bodies, defensive anchors. I don't think it's a coincidence that the Wizards have been slumping with Haywood out.
> 
> However, I suspect that most rational Wizards fans would take Noc or Deng over Hayes. Heck, the only players that the Wizards wouldn't gladly give up in exchange for Deng are probably Arenas and Hughes, and if Deng were packaged with another talent or pick, the Wizards would probably even consider trading Hughes (except of course his contract is expiring).



Given the right amount of minutes and used right chandler>>haywood and that is me saying this not being bias. Chandler is a freak defensively.. haywood can't touch him when it comes to that aspect. You really think haywood will ever lead the league in rebounds or blocks, maybe even both one day? I know i am not the only one that thinks chandler will.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

thebac said:


> Actually, I think Chandler and Haywood are very comparable in their roles for their respective teams. They are both the big bodies, defensive anchors. I don't think it's a coincidence that the Wizards have been slumping with Haywood out.
> 
> However, I suspect that most rational Wizards fans would take Noc or Deng over Hayes. Heck, the only players that the Wizards wouldn't gladly give up in exchange for Deng are probably Arenas and Hughes, and if Deng were packaged with another talent or pick, the Wizards would probably even consider trading Hughes (except of course his contract is expiring).



Fianlly some reason. I do think Chandler is slightly better than Haywood, but at least your suggestion that they are similar is reasonable. Deng is FAR better than Hayes though. And the lack of CUrry hurt us alot. Its finally beginning to catch up with us.....


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

damn


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Whatever happened to Ben's 3pt shot? They haven't even been close for a while now. He was 1-6 tonight and shot 6-18 overall. It just gets worse with each game. I think I seriously jinxed him by changing my sig for the first time in 3 years. He hasn't had a good shooting game since blowing up against the Bobcats. I'm switching back to my old sig. Fits well with the way Wade and Heat have played w/ Shaq out lately.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Skiles made THE HAWK a team captain. Its tough to keep a captain off the court.


Doesn't the team vote on the captains?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

The team voted Griffin captain.

Why are we so hard on Griffin? We sing the praises of him during the Knicks game and we want to cut him now? Way too roller-coastery for me.


----------



## Future (Jul 24, 2002)

SPMJ said:


> Whatever happened to Ben's 3pt shot? They haven't even been close for a while now. He was 1-6 tonight and shot 6-18 overall. It just gets worse with each game. I think I seriously jinxed him by changing my sig for the first time in 3 years. He hasn't had a good shooting game since blowing up against the Bobcats. I'm switching back to my old sig. Fits well with the way Wade and Heat have played w/ Shaq out lately.


Haha, I just changed my avatar b/c I had a picture from Ben Gordon's dominating performance against the Bobcats... and ever since I put it up, he's shot like garbage.... hopefully the bear will bring his shot back.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

spongy, is the team not talking tonight? I'd love to hear Skiles's take on Tyson's wimpy camel-kick and, oh yeah, what the deal is with that Eddy Curry guy.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

ScottMay said:


> spongy, is the team not talking tonight? I'd love to hear Skiles's take on Tyson's wimpy camel-kick and, oh yeah, what the deal is with that Eddy Curry guy.


 no postgame since it was a road game on WCIU so Comcast didn't send anyone there. Maybe there'll be something around midnight. 

Skiles was angry at Tyson though.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tyson Skiles Othella

not much but there wasn't a postgame on tv.


----------



## adarsh1 (May 28, 2003)

Haywood is better than Chandler...however

Hayes<<<<<<<<<<Deng
Hayes<<<<<<<<<<<<<Nocioni

hell even
Hayes<<<<<<<<<<GRIFFIN


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

songyfungy was the closest with 94-89 / diff. 8


----------



## BCH (Jun 25, 2002)

I just wanted to point something out to Bulls fans. The Wizards can't put anyone away. Doesn't matter how big the lead, or who is in the game. Your team definitely did not give up, but that doesn't always mean they are going to automatically win with their full roster. The Wizards are an immature team, that consistently leaves the door open, and plays down to the competition. 

Anyway, it was a good game for the most part. Good luck.


----------

